# What Complete Dry Food Do You Feed Your Dog?



## Richo (Jan 4, 2008)

Our 4 month old Alsation/Husky pup has been on Eukanuba since we've had him but he's been having alot of loose stools recently so we are gonna change his food to see if something else will settle his stomach.
What do you feed your dogs?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I feed a mix of raw and Luposan Sport/Light dog food (as that's completely grain free). I used to do all raw feeding, but it's difficult now for me with no local suppliers, no car and no time lol. She still gets as much raw as possible, mostly whole chicken carcasses.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

If I had a dog, I'd be feeding James Wellbeloved, just as I do for my cats.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Dr johns Green in the summer and in the winter when they are working I give them sneydes working mix, what they love, when I can get it give raw.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

mine have chappie complete and do well on it


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Personally, I haven't used Eukanuba/Iams for many years and wouldn't any more, as they still continue to carry out animal testing, as do their parent company Proctor & Gamble (Olay, Max Factor, Febreeze, Ariel etc etc....)

The following is taken from PETA's website:

"One particularly notorious company which has carried out cruel and invasive tests is Iams, which has a history of abuse against animals, including near-constant confinement to barren cages, surgical debarking and cutting chunks of muscle from dogs' thighs. While Iams have made some improvements in response to an exposé by PETA US and campaigning pressure from PETA across the world, they still confine cats and dogs in their own American laboratories for many years to conduct tests. You can learn more about Iams at IamsCruelty.com. " :devil:

I wouldn't want any animal, mine or otherwise, to have that happen to them. 
There are plenty of pet foods not involved in animal testing, Redirecting... is one I've heard good things about but I have no personal experience of it.

I hope that helps and you find something more suitable for his delicate digestive system!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I use Skinners Field and Trial Duck and Rice. Blu has very bad skin allergies on some foods - he's had many, including raw and homecooked, but this is the only one where he's not flared up. It's about £18 a sack, very reasonable considering it's ingredients (hardly anything in it - great for allergies, they also do a salmon and rice one for about £20 a sack).


----------



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

Pedigree chum is out as its to rich...we have a boxwieler we feed her on bakers small dog and there butchers tripe mix its a meatloaf type of food...but mix it with the small dog mix..
Also feed her on dried bakers beef mix..
Seems to do well on it !!
My wife had a white german shepherd with a dicky tummy at 16 weeks old..was a large male sadly had to be put down at 9 and a half...chicken and rice dried food with plenty of water to drink with it..
My wife had cats as well and strangely he prefered catfood..chicken varity which is smaller chunks than dog food, he wouldnt eat his own only theres..
Sometimes our boxwieler has a dicky tummy we give her a omelette as she loves them to settle her stomach which seems to work..
Wifes son breeds rottys and he feeds the pups on minced beef with mixer he also gives them tuna in oil with mixer to give them a glossy coat and they do well on it...
All dogs are different just got to keep trying to find the right one..

Hope this helps and good luck !!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i stopped using iams on my cats years ago because of their animal testing

have you wormed your pup lately?

my dog went through a patch of being very loose,

i wormed her, put her on chicken and rice with some protexin prefibre mixed in for a few days, then gradually mixed her old food back in.

she was on wafcol fish and corn as it`s hypoallergenic and great for sensitive tummys, but i`m just putting her onto royal canin, the same as my cats.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL you mean boxer cross rottweiler, not boxwIEler? I do have a laugh when people use the mashed together names for dogs. Bulldog x shih tzu springs to mind....:lol2:

ETA: Actually there's a really good point in that post - lots of people say certain foods are "hypoallergenic", they're only hypoallergenic as long as your dog isn't allergic to one of the ingredients lol! My dog is allergic to rice - all the "hypoallergenic" foods contain it, so they're not hypoallergenic lol. Different foods suit different dogs - hope you find the right one soon. Slippery Elm is said to be good for a dicky tum?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I use Franks Pro Gold and have for years there is a type for every need including Sensitive and Puppy Large breed which I imagine your dog should be on. I buy it online so heres the link so you can have a look Dog Food and Cat Food - Frank's Pro Gold Premium Pet Food
Are you sure this is a dietary problem and not a bug of some kind? or maybe she just needs reworming. There is a lot of Campylobactor about at the minute which is easily treated with the right antibiotics


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd love to think what Sky would have been - she was (possibly - as she was a rescue so it's only a guess) greyhound/whippet/staffie/collie. Grippaffollie? :lol2:

Sky loved Bakers, but I was warned off it because it's too full of colourants and flavouriings, not good for allergies. It used to be a running joke on the forum I used to mod on, that the majority of dogs with behavioural issues whose owners posted on the boards were on Bakers. It's like McDonalds for dogs.


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

I use Purina's Beta food for our dog who's a Jack Russell. Never had any problems with it

Lisa x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd probably use whites premium food for a working dog for dry food. But I wouldn't get a dog unless I could raw feed anyway.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Im using the beta large breed kibble range, but considering changing.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I am currently using James Wellbeloved, purely as it is easy to get and 'the best of a bad lot' IMO, and I had to take them off raw, as one can't tolerate any bone, and places like Landywoods ect that sell ground bone products don't deliver here. 

As soon as I can, I am changing to Orijen, as it is 70% meat/fish, 30% fruit/veg and no cereals/grains. I haven't trie it yet, but one gets dry skin on anything but raw I have tried so far, and I am hoping she won't on Orijen. IMHO, it is the best dried food on the market, and has the hihest meat content that I know of.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

midori said:


> I am currently using James Wellbeloved, purely as it is easy to get and 'the best of a bad lot' IMO, and I had to take them off raw, as one can't tolerate any bone, and places like Landywoods ect that sell ground bone products don't deliver here.


Get a cow shinbone, smash it up into pieces with an axe, put into coffee grinder, grind until dusted, put on food. Or feed bone marrow treats and put bonemeal on the food : victory:
Or ignore this if I'm not thinking straight? what actually is the problem? will s/he not eat the bones?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I feed mine on James wellbeloved, plus BARF/RAW when I can, Rabbits, chicken, Phesant, Rats, Mice, Chicks etc etc, and Rice, pasta, fresh veg. Basically they eat anything lol.
When we got Faith our staffie she was fed Pedigree chum, bakers, and beta, needless to say she used to bounce off the walls till she was weaned onto James wellbeloved, maccy d's and smarties for dinner anyone? :whistling2:


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Get a cow shinbone, smash it up into pieces with an axe, put into coffee grinder, grind until dusted, put on food. Or feed bone marrow treats and put bonemeal on the food : victory:
> Or ignore this if I'm not thinking straight? what actually is the problem? will s/he not eat the bones?


:lol2: I'm not that keen... 

To be honest, the one who is intolerant to bone (she loves them, but gets blood in her poo when she eats it, any sort of bone, I have tried.. and over lengthy periods, it can only be the bone) is the one who sems to get least benefit from being on a raw diet. 

They do get marrow bones to chew, but if they're ok wit the Orijen, I'll probably just keep them on that to be honest. Until we move back to the mainland, at least. 

Thanks though!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Someone mentioned earlier about Eukanuba being one of the worst animal testing petfood companies. JWB is also owned by Mars which makes Pedigree foods, who also test on animals contrary to their fluffy "taste testing" image (anone remember the greyhounds story?  ). Just thought I'd post in case it was important to anyone.


----------



## Bartleby (Dec 28, 2008)

We feed our two Pointers (GSP and GWP) Arden Grange Chicken, and have done for a while. Never had any problems.

Amy x


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about Eukanuba being one of the worst animal testing petfood companies. JWB is also owned by Mars which makes Pedigree foods, who also test on animals contrary to their fluffy "taste testing" image (anone remember the greyhounds story?  ). Just thought I'd post in case it was important to anyone.


THEY DO?!?! :bash: :censor::censor::censor: is there any websites to support this? Id like to have a read


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about Eukanuba being one of the worst animal testing petfood companies. JWB is also owned by Mars which makes Pedigree foods, who also test on animals contrary to their fluffy "taste testing" image (anone remember the greyhounds story?  ). Just thought I'd post in case it was important to anyone.





FoxyMumma said:


> THEY DO?!?! :bash: :censor::censor::censor: is there any websites to support this? Id like to have a read


Nevermind Ive just googled it Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing I cant believe ive not come across this before I knew not to touch iams and eukanuba but never knew about JWB! :devil:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

FoxyMumma said:


> THEY DO?!?! :bash: :censor::censor::censor: is there any websites to support this? Id like to have a read


http://img1.tapuz.co.il/forums/50940466.pdf

I also remember reading campaign and insider info on specific testing done on ex racing greyhounds at Waltham, where they do all the apparently non-invasive testing. It was horrific (some of it is outlined in that paper). 

I should hasten to add I am neither a PETA/similar member nor a supporter of their work. I try to remain unbiased and read the evidence, and I would never support PETAs work.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about Eukanuba being one of the worst animal testing petfood companies. *JWB is also owned by Mars which makes Pedigree foods*, who also test on animals contrary to their fluffy "taste testing" image (anone remember the greyhounds story?  ). Just thought I'd post in case it was important to anyone.


Pedigree is kak anyway :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes it is, but JWB isn't and it's a real shame that they're owned by them. When JWB were their "own" company they were very much against animal testing, it's such a shame they're now owned by one of the worst culprits. Shame also that one of their foods is suitable for Dharma, which is a very rare thing in this country with most foods containing rice.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Bartleby said:


> We feed our two Pointers (GSP and GWP) Arden Grange Chicken, and have done for a while. Never had any problems.
> 
> Amy x


Oooh, do you work them ?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What I find more shocking is how vastly overpriced JWB and Eukanuba and the like are. Much better quality foods out there, much cheaper.

CSJ working dogs food is suitable for pets also, very good stuff, Autarky is good, Skinners fab, etc. I'd only ever pay £40 a sack if it was a prescription diet, and tbh, I'd still look see if it could be home made instead lol.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> What I find more shocking is how vastly overpriced JWB and Eukanuba and the like are. Much better quality foods out there, much cheaper.
> 
> CSJ working dogs food is suitable for pets also, very good stuff, Autarky is good, Skinners fab, etc. I'd only ever pay £40 a sack if it was a prescription diet, and tbh, I'd still look see if it could be home made instead lol.


 
I suppose it depends on what you class as 'good'. I know people that feed Autarky and claimit is fantastic, but don't blame their dogs dry skin on the food when Maize is known to be one of the biggest culprits of this, as is wheat. I would't evr feed a food that contained either of these, nor a food that did not list the% of meat content. 20% or even 30% meat content makes a dog food poor quality IMO.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Our lurcher gets Chudleys Greyhound Racer -was originally on Iams, but we couldnt get any weight on him with that. I wasnt aware of the 'testing' issues. Is Chudleys involved at all?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> CSJ working dogs food is suitable for pets also, very good stuff, Autarky is good, Skinners fab, etc. I'd only ever pay £40 a sack if it was a prescription diet, and tbh, I'd still look see if it could be home made instead lol.


CSJ working dog foods ingredients isnt a "bad" food so to say, but there isnt nothing special about the ingredients (however, the "Go on!" supplement looks good).
Autarky and skinners is much the same,but I do agree there is better foods on the market at a much lower price the JWB's.
Dog Foods - Or What In The World Should I Buy?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

purina pro plan robust for large breeds and senior for old man taz and small breed for elllie:flrt:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

grannykins said:


> Our lurcher gets Chudleys Greyhound Racer -was originally on Iams, but we couldnt get any weight on him with that. I wasnt aware of the 'testing' issues. Is Chudleys involved at all?


 
Basicaly all of these are Tested on animals.

*1. Colgate –Palmolive *owns: ​
*Hill's Pet Nutrition ​*_Science Diet, Prescription Diet ​_*2. Nestlé Purina Petcare *owns: ​
*(i) Friskies Petcare ​*_Bonio, Winalot, Spillers, Felix, Fido, Friskies, Arthur's, Choosy, Go Cat, Gourmet, Vital Balance ​_*(ii) Alpo* ​*_Mighty Dog ​_*(iii) Ralston Purina* ​*_Purina, Edward Baker Petfoods ​_(*The tests described in this factsheet took place prior to the acquisition by Nestlé) 
*3. Mars *owns: ​
*(i) Pedigree Petfoods ​*_Pedigree, Cesar, Whiskas, Sheba, Kitekat, Pal, Chappie, Bounce ​_*(ii) Royal Canin ​*(majority shareholder) ​_Royal Canin, James Wellbeloved ​_*4. Procter and Gamble owns *​*
**IAMS ​*Iams, Eukanuba ​


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Chudleys is on the list to boycott by the BUAV, *BUT*, that's because they've not joined the list rather than them actually testing. Chudleys told me they don't animal test. They make some great foods too - one of theirs is one that Dharma can have.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> CSJ working dog foods ingredients isnt a "bad" food so to say, but there isnt nothing special about the ingredients (however, the "Go on!" supplement looks good).
> Autarky and skinners is much the same,but I do agree there is better foods on the market at a much lower price the JWB's.
> Dog Foods - Or What In The World Should I Buy?


I agree there are better foods than JWB's,but I can't find anything I like better that is cheaper? Can you suggest something?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

KathyM said:


> Chudleys is on the list to boycott by the BUAV, *BUT*, that's because they've not joined the list rather than them actually testing. Chudleys told me they don't animal test. They make some great foods too - one of theirs is one that Dharma can have.


Thanks. Er - sorry, whats BUAV?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Franks Pro Gold isnt tested on animals:2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

midori said:


> I suppose it depends on what you class as 'good'. I know people that feed Autarky and claimit is fantastic, but don't blame their dogs dry skin on the food when Maize is known to be one of the biggest culprits of this, as is wheat. I would't evr feed a food that contained either of these, nor a food that did not list the% of meat content. 20% or even 30% meat content makes a dog food poor quality IMO.


Perhaps I should have explained further. JWB, IAMS, most big brand names (Pedigree, Bakers, Pal etc) and Eukanuba are IMO lower quality foods that are overpriced for their cack ingredients.

No food needs colourants, for example, yet Bakers and Frolic, Pal and the like come in red/green/brown/etc - they're not for the dogs benefit - just to make it more attractive to humans. As we're not the ones eating it, why add them at all?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

JWB is roughly the same price as some of the better foods like Origen and Timberwolf I think, or am I wrong? Naturediet wet food is probably the best prepared food on the market IMO, 2nd best to raw.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Franks Pro Gold isnt tested on animals:2thumb:


Looks great but yet another food that has ALL flavours containing rice


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

grannykins said:


> Thanks. Er - sorry, whats BUAV?


Check out the link I posted earlier - I think it's the British Union Against Vivisection?


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No worries


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

midori said:


> I agree there are better foods than JWB's,but I can't find anything I like better that is cheaper? Can you suggest something?


Already have.

Skinners Duck and Rice or Salmon and Rice. Cheaper because they're working dogs foods therefore tax exempt.

Skinners Petfoods - Field & Trial Duck & Rice Hypoallergenic Dog Food


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Perhaps I should have explained further. JWB, IAMS, most big brand names (Pedigree, Bakers, Pal etc) and Eukanuba are IMO lower quality foods that are overpriced for their cack ingredients.
> 
> No food needs colourants, for example, yet Bakers and Frolic, Pal and the like come in red/green/brown/etc - they're not for the dogs benefit - just to make it more attractive to humans. As we're not the ones eating it, why add them at all?


 
I agree, but JWB isn't really in the same bracket as Bakers, Frolic etc, or Iams, as ar as I am concerned. It has a higher meat content, (athough I'd like to see MUCH higher) and the only cereal it includes is rice (unless you chose the cereal free variety, which is even better). It also doesn't contain any sugar or colours.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Already have.
> 
> Skinners Duck and Rice or Salmon and Rice. Cheaper because they're working dogs foods therefore tax exempt.
> 
> Skinners Petfoods - Field & Trial Duck & Rice Hypoallergenic Dog Food


 
Thankyou, I only looked at the others, which had maize/wheat in also. Although I am not that comfortable with 17.5/20% meat/fish content. It is a fair bit cheaper than JWB though, and half the price of Orijen.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

> the only cereal it includes is rice





> *Ingredients:* Rice, duck meat meal, organic oats, whole linseed, duck gravy, duck fat, alfalfa, sodium chloride, natural seaweed, calcium carbonate, chicory extract, D,L-methione, yucca extract, threonine, JWB special ingredients.


Compared to Skinners there are more ingredients for Blu to be allergic to, and whatever JWB "special ingredients" are, I'd love to know!

Every dog is different - what works for yours might not work for mine. I wont change Blu again, I'd certainly not pay double the price for the sake of 7% more duck, and more ingredients including ones they wont even name.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I recommended Luposan before, but I want to withdraw that as the only UK supplier has just doubled the price, meaning Dharma's out of a food AGAIN. 

If anyone finds a completely grain free food for under £30 a sack, can they let me know please.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

midori said:


> Thankyou, I only looked at the others, which had maize/wheat in also. Although I am not that comfortable with 17.5/20% meat/fish content. It is a fair bit cheaper than JWB though, and half the price of Orijen.


It's finding a balance I suppose. I dont like that Skinners has sugar beet pulp in it (filler), but if you saw how good he looks on it compared to how bad he looked on all the other ones we've tried (including raw), you'd see why I cant consider changing.

It has made him put on weight too - but all I can do is cut back the food and increase the exercise and hope to find a happy medium. I cant find a diet food to suit his allergies.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

I feed my dogs on pedigree better by nature. i started buying it when it first came out (and because it was on offer lol) and i noticed my dog looking alot more healthier and putting on weight nicely ( she had not long had pups)  they love it!

i also give half a tin of ceasar to each dog once every 2 days. this is quite rich tho.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Compared to Skinners there are more ingredients for Blu to be allergic to, and whatever JWB "special ingredients" are, I'd love to know!
> 
> Every dog is different - what works for yours might not work for mine. I wont change Blu again, I'd certainly not pay double the price for the sake of 7% more duck, and more ingredients including ones they wont even name.


 
How strange! I haven't read the ingredients for some time, but they must have changed them, as I am prettysure the 'special ingredients' weren't in it before. :bash:

As I said, it was stop gap before getting them on Orijen anyway, as I had to change them pretty quickly. I might give Skinners a go. I can always add extra meat. (Usually go anyway)


----------



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

KathyM said:


> LOL you mean boxer cross rottweiler, not boxwIEler? I do have a laugh when people use the mashed together names for dogs. Bulldog x shih tzu springs to mind....:lol2:
> 
> ETA: Actually there's a really good point in that post - lots of people say certain foods are "hypoallergenic", they're only hypoallergenic as long as your dog isn't allergic to one of the ingredients lol! My dog is allergic to rice - all the "hypoallergenic" foods contain it, so they're not hypoallergenic lol. Different foods suit different dogs - hope you find the right one soon. Slippery Elm is said to be good for a dicky tum?


 
You will find that the boxweiler is a american pedigree breed now, google it you will find out...ginger in colour rottys face boxer body ..long legs...soft as s ???? :lol2:









And here she is ....Sadie !! very photogenic !...l can here it now...Scooby do were are you...lm here living in sheffield !!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mooks said:


> You will find that the boxweiler is a american pedigree breed now, google it you will find out...ginger in colour rottys face boxer body ..long legs...soft as s ???? :lol2:


I'm Kathy and I'm a fan of both breeds, but having googled, it's still a crossbreed. Some have it down as a hybrid, my pet hate considering it isn't and can't be a hybrid as they're the same species lmao. :lol2:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

I feed mainly raw tripe to my dogs along with a bit of dry complete.

I feed 1lb white fish & a cup of Nutro senior for my old boy with pasta too since he has a heart condition and I am trying to keep some weight on him.

The others get the tripe with a new food I am trying called Challenge Dog food which is salmon and potato. My main concern with my Bull Terriers is the skin problems that can flare up usually in their feet.

Lorraine


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Oooh they're nice  But they're still a crossbreed/mongrel. I bet there's tonnes in rescue.

I looked on the American Kennel Club site, and they're not on there, so they're not a purebreed I'm afraid.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Blu loves tripe. Sadly it didn't love him :lol2: But he was having it with mixer (I suspect one of the many things that he's intolerant to is wheat).


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

midori said:


> I agree there are better foods than JWB's,but I can't find anything I like better that is cheaper? Can you suggest something?


Will take a look for ya, do your dogs have any allergys/"breed flaws" (ie. prone to twister stomach, dry skin etc) before I do go searching?



KathyM said:


> JWB is roughly the same price as some of the better foods like Origen and Timberwolf I think, or am I wrong? Naturediet wet food is probably the best prepared food on the market IMO, 2nd best to raw.


Nature diet? I thought that was cooked meat though? :S



KathyM said:


> I recommended Luposan before, but I want to withdraw that as the only UK supplier has just doubled the price, meaning Dharma's out of a food AGAIN.
> 
> If anyone finds a completely grain free food for under £30 a sack, can they let me know please.


Give me a few minutes and I MIGHT have the answer 



LisaLQ said:


> It has made him put on weight too - but all I can do is cut back the food and increase the exercise and hope to find a happy medium. I cant find a diet food to suit his allergies.


Blu is a great dane right? I would get him a wagon or 'bottle bag' and start weight training with him but keep his food the same. 



DementisMulier said:


> I feed my dogs on pedigree better by nature. i started buying it when it first came out (and because it was on offer lol) and i noticed my dog looking alot more healthier and putting on weight nicely ( she had not long had pups)  they love it!
> 
> i also give half a tin of ceasar to each dog once every 2 days. this is quite rich tho.


TBH hun pedigree aint that good of a food  there is a reason its called "super market quality".



KathyM said:


> I'm Kathy and I'm a fan of both breeds, but having googled, it's still a crossbreed. Some have it down as a hybrid, my pet hate considering it isn't and can't be a hybrid as they're the same species lmao. :lol2:


Yeah I think its funny when you ask people what breed the dog is and they go "oh hes a cockapoo/cockahuahua/sprocker/whatever - its a hybrid dog" < ok? wanna bet? :lol2: and looking at the bigger picture EVERY dog is a cross breed.




LisaLQ said:


> Blu loves tripe. Sadly it didn't love him :lol2: But he was having it with mixer (I suspect one of the many things that he's intolerant to is wheat).


Get rid of the mixer, maybe try a small amount of brown rice, its BRILLIANT food, for older dogs who need weight put on especially. :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes Naturediet is cooked - not sure I worded myself well there, I meant I see it as second in line quality wise to raw. Lots of raw feeders use ND for holidays away/kennelling, etc. It used to be great for my old boxer Ruby, in fact I'm convinced it kept her well for so long (she had terminal cancer for 11 months). Can't use it for madam Dharma though, because of the rice, even though it's not much rice. 

I might look up Forthglade again, they might have a rice free one if not grain free. Better than nothing - all the grain free dry foods are £40-£60 a sack and with a dog that goes through one a fortnight it's too expensive. :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Yes Naturediet is cooked - not sure I worded myself well there, I meant I see it as second in line quality wise to raw. Lots of raw feeders use ND for holidays away/kennelling, etc. It used to be great for my old boxer Ruby, in fact I'm convinced it kept her well for so long (she had terminal cancer for 11 months). Can't use it for madam Dharma though, because of the rice, even though it's not much rice.
> 
> I might look up Forthglade again, they might have a rice free one if not grain free. Better than nothing - all the grain free dry foods are £40-£60 a sack and with a dog that goes through one a fortnight it's too expensive. :lol2:


How big are the sacks you buy?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Also what size breed is s/he? (small, medium, large, x-L or xx-L?)


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

15kg 

Well actually since Seth died she's been on Luposan 20kg sacks that last her a fair bit longer, so 15kg might do her 3 weeks now he's gone.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

KathyM said:


> 15kg
> 
> Well actually since Seth died she's been on Luposan 20kg sacks that last her a fair bit longer, so 15kg might do her 3 weeks now he's gone.


Just found 20kg of luposan ....... £39.90!!!!! *faints*
Almo nature holistic has changed its ingredients aswell so thats now got grains it, to be honest I think your even going to go broke or have to settle for second best unless you can do a raw/whole prey diet. I cant remember if you had tried that before/didnt find it any good?
If you havnt tried it, check out Kiezbrink and petfoodsUK free flow minced meats and meat chunks. : victory:


----------



## Richo (Jan 4, 2008)

Spent most of yesterday researching dog foods online and it seems two of the best that I can get fairly easily are Orijen and Arden Grange. I did read something saying that Orijen had too much protein for puppies though, especially large breed puppies.
I think I'm going to try Arden Grange.


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

I have had nothing but problems with my Inuit sorting his loose poo out have tried all foods especially expensive ones and only thing that working is Chappie dried apparently its very common in shepherds (Inuits made up of the shepherd)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

littleminx said:


> I have had nothing but problems with my Inuit sorting his loose poo out have tried all foods especially expensive ones and only thing that working is Chappie dried apparently its very common in shepherds (Inuits made up of the shepherd)


 
the tum thing comes from huskies too they have sensitive tummies too 


i use a mix of chappie kibble an wagg kibble too 


: victory:


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

All my 4 dogs were on different foods making life very difficult. 

I have a Japanese Akita Inu, a Boxer, a Dogue De Bordeaux & a St Bernard

I kept changing them to find one that suited all of them & skinners muesli is the one that I finally found suited all their runny tummies, cheap too 6 sacks at £13.75 lasts me a month.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Richo said:


> Spent most of yesterday researching dog foods online and it seems two of the best that I can get fairly easily are Orijen and Arden Grange. *I did read something saying that Orijen had too much protein for puppies though, especially large breed puppies.*
> I think I'm going to try Arden Grange.


I would agree there, but all you have to do is mix it up with another *very* low protein but high quality kibble and its sorted. : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Richo said:


> Spent most of yesterday researching dog foods online and it seems two of the best that I can get fairly easily are Orijen and Arden Grange. I did read something saying that Orijen had too much protein for puppies though, especially large breed puppies.
> I think I'm going to try Arden Grange.


On the dane forums, they recommend using an adult food for pups.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

bakers and iams are great for nice sollid poo's (easier too scoop) :lol2:
lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 17, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> bakers and iams are great for nice sollid poo's (easier too scoop) :lol2:
> lol


I would avoid Bakers myself due to the amount of additives in it. 

I have a pretty hyper retriever so I use James Wellbeloved as its free from al the bad stuff which could make her worse. At around £43 for a 15kg bag its not cheap but they are doing very well on it. 
I leave it down all day and they graze on it as and when, neither are overweight.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

After coming back and reading this thread, it prompted me to have a proper look at my dog's food.

As I said earlier, I use the large breed range that Purina Beta does. I believed this to be a half decent food, obviously not perfect but not awful.

Iv looked at the ingredients, and have now decided im definately changing.

The large breed puppy one I have here contains wholegrain and rice (min. 4% of each) and it then says ...

.......min. 14%meat, 4% turkey.

Does that mean 28% meat overall, or 14% meat, 4% of wich is turkey??????

It also contains beet pulp, several additives (preservatives mainly).

Some im considering changing but not a clue what to, I have heard fantastic things about arden grange, but is it the best??


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Blu is a great dane right? I would get him a wagon or 'bottle bag' and start weight training with him but keep his food the same.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Get rid of the mixer, maybe try a small amount of brown rice, its BRILLIANT food, for older dogs who need weight put on especially. :2thumb:


He was tied up for the first four years of his life, he struggles after regular walks, I dont think I could do that with him 

I would return to raw if I thought he'd eat it, but he refused it (even after days going without), meaning we were wasting about £3-4 of meat per day. He was also in really bad condition on raw, despite adding SA37. I'd prefer to keep him on what he's on - but thanks for the advice :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

rakpeterson said:


> The large breed puppy one I have here contains wholegrain and rice (min. 4% of each) and it then says ...
> 
> .......min. 14%meat, 4% turkey.
> 
> ...


It could mean either (although it would be 18% not 28%), but more likely to be 14% meat, of which 4% turkey.

Arden Grange is supposed to be very good. And the others that folks mentioned (Orijen, Nutro, Solid Gold)...I'd pay money for those. I just wouldn't pay that kind of money for IAMs, Eukanuba or the like.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> After coming back and reading this thread, it prompted me to have a proper look at my dog's food.
> 
> As I said earlier, I use the large breed range that Purina Beta does. I believed this to be a half decent food, obviously not perfect but not awful.
> 
> ...


It would mean 14% meat of some kind and 4 % Turkey

I have heard Arden Grange is very good, also JWB.

If you go on the websites you should be able to see whats in all the different types of food so that you can compair.

TBH I think dog food is always going to be a tricky one unless we all cook our own dog food or feed raw so we know exactly what our dogs are eating.

I feed dry sensitive salmon and rice to my lot. I did use to use CSJ but then I decided to upgrade the food (same brand) which upset all of my dogs tummies, I then tried to go back to there normal food, but it didnt help. So now there all fed sensitive. And there doing well on it so far.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> It could mean either (although it would be 18% not 28%), but more likely to be 14% meat, of which 4% turkey.
> 
> Arden Grange is supposed to be very good. And the others that folks mentioned (Orijen, Nutro, Solid Gold)...I'd pay money for those. I just wouldn't pay that kind of money for IAMs, Eukanuba or the like.


ooops, dont know how i got to 28%:blush:



marthaMoo said:


> It would mean 14% meat of some kind and 4 % Turkey
> 
> I have heard Arden Grange is very good, also JWB.
> 
> ...



Going to look into this one somemore, sure I can do better than Beta.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

mines on ether chappie, wag or wilsons


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I really do think it depends on the dog as to what it'll do best on - I've known many dogs do really well on Dr Johns or Gilpa Kennel, and they're dirt cheap. Not just bombproof gut type of dogs, ones who've had real problems with other brands.

MarthaMoo - that's interesting, as we had Blu on CSJ salmon based food, and he was doing great on it - then all of a sudden he stopped eating it and also got really bad skin, read the ingredients again and it now included chicken fat - something I'd not noticed in the ingredients previously (although I cant be sure). Their service is second to none though, Ceri is really helpful!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

trophy food complete is good as they have a large catalogue of different foods and you can have chicken and rice etc but normally they can advise on the best food for your dog its between £20-£30 a large sack 

my puppy has bakers complete or any complete as she has a hardy stomach where as other breeds it will go straight through them


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> mines on ether chappie, wag or wilsons


 
yeah wag puppy is good and its cheap


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> my puppy has bakers complete or any complete as she has a hardy stomach where as other breeds it will go straight through them


TBH hun whether she has a hardy stomach or not bakers is a bad food full of colours, preservatives and fillers. If she has a hardy stomach treasure it as it certainly isnt useless especially with pups, get her onto a better food with more meat content. : victory:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I really do think it depends on the dog as to what it'll do best on - I've known many dogs do really well on Dr Johns or Gilpa Kennel, and they're dirt cheap. Not just bombproof gut type of dogs, ones who've had real problems with other brands.
> 
> MarthaMoo - that's interesting, as we had Blu on CSJ salmon based food, and he was doing great on it - then all of a sudden he stopped eating it and also got really bad skin, read the ingredients again and it now included chicken fat - something I'd not noticed in the ingredients previously (although I cant be sure). Their service is second to none though, Ceri is really helpful!


Was that recently? I was wondering if they may of changed the food. I was feeding Champ then went onto the more expensive chicken and rice, thats when it happened, then when I put them back onto Champ there tummies just wouldnt settle.
But I know lots of people feed it and most dogs do really well on it. And the service is wonderful. Just a shame my lot wont tollerate it any more.


Mel you might want to rethink the bakers : ) its a bit like feeding children smarties.lol
You might want to look at Dr Johns as its cheap and is ok food ( I use to feed mine on it, but it became a pain to travel so far to get it as I live quite a way from bigger pet shops that stock it)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep - Bakers is a definite no in this house, although must admit Sky loved it (on the odd day when her other food hadn't arrived in time). Made her drink tonnes and completely hyper though. Dr Johns went down really well with her, but when we adopted Blu we just gave her what he was on.

We were using CSJ up until September, I think? And it was the Natural Fit N Fast he was on. Then we tried Burgess Sensitive (some improvement but HUGE poos), then the Skinners.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Just found 20kg of luposan ....... £39.90!!!!! *faints*
> Almo nature holistic has changed its ingredients aswell so thats now got grains it, to be honest I think your even going to go broke or have to settle for second best unless you can do a raw/whole prey diet. I cant remember if you had tried that before/didnt find it any good?
> If you havnt tried it, check out Kiezbrink and petfoodsUK free flow minced meats and meat chunks. : victory:


Thanks for the tips, I'll do that. She was fully on raw previously, but freezer space is minimal and with me at uni full time (when it's not snowing grr) it became a pain in the backside to sort out. Someone would forget to defrost, or stuff would be sat out too long and I can't rely on Baz to sort it for me (he's partially sighted and a bloke so forgetful too lol). Also regular supplies are hard to find as AMP stuff is expensive, she needs whole chickens and they're expensive, etc etc. I can get cheap chicken wings, but then I have to freeze, defrost, bash, etc etc (she's too big a dog to eat them safely whole, hence whole chickens normally). It became too much of a hassle basically for very little improvement compared to a good dry food.

So if anyone can find a grain free food for her that's not ridiculously overpriced or only available in the US, let me know! xx


----------



## Richo (Jan 4, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'll do that. She was fully on raw previously, but freezer space is minimal and with me at uni full time (when it's not snowing grr) it became a pain in the backside to sort out. Someone would forget to defrost, or stuff would be sat out too long and I can't rely on Baz to sort it for me (he's partially sighted and a bloke so forgetful too lol). Also regular supplies are hard to find as AMP stuff is expensive, she needs whole chickens and they're expensive, etc etc. I can get cheap chicken wings, but then I have to freeze, defrost, bash, etc etc (she's too big a dog to eat them safely whole, hence whole chickens normally). It became too much of a hassle basically for very little improvement compared to a good dry food.
> 
> So if anyone can find a grain free food for her that's not ridiculously overpriced or only available in the US, let me know! xx


Apparently the only ingredients of Orijen food is meat (70%) and vegetables (30%). Don't know how exoensive it is though.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Richo said:


> Apparently the only ingredients of Orijen food is meat (70%) and vegetables (30%). Don't know how exoensive it is though.


Cheapest I have found is 15kg for £41.92.

KathyM, join a few hunting forums as alot of hunters will be happy to give you any left over deer leg bones, skulls, antlers (great for teeth), rib cages etc also try make friends with a few local butchers as they frequently throw bones that are useful for big dogs (cow shin, cow/sheep/pig neck, turkey neck, chicken back, chicken legs (with feet) etc) as far as defrosting goes, when you get the meats just seperate them into feeding portions, pop them in freezer bags, put them in the freezer then 30-60 minutes before you need them take them out and put them in warm (but not hot) water. 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grain_free


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

KathyM, Challenge Dog Food looks pretty decent (well, for a commercial diet) and is grain free. It is about £27.00 for 15KG

I am going to try it.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks LFL, already tried most of those avenues though. The quick defrosting isn't really safe for Dharma as she has an incredibly sensitive stomach (thanks to damamge from two bad bouts of colitis caused by our initial attempt at raw feeding when she was young that also left her with her intolerances). The butchers will only sell me carcasses or marrow bones for a dog, which are too high in bone and not high enough in meat. Other than that it's human prices. I will get round it somehow!

Orijen is ridiculously overpriced, yeah.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

midori said:


> KathyM, Challenge Dog Food looks pretty decent (well, for a commercial diet) and is grain free. It is about £27.00 for 15KG
> 
> I am going to try it.


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Bartleby (Dec 28, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Oooh, do you work them ?


I was going to work the GWP but she then had to have hip replacements, mostly they work me! :2thumb:

Amy x


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Just thought i'd let you know me and my sister both feed JWB and it's not owned by pedigree at all, it's owned by a company called mars and are run as an independant company as it always has been. My sis found some stuff on the net about it. I'm also going to email JWB to check. My patterdale jack had probs with itchy an ear, anal gland probs and stinky breath, tried him on JWB and all his probs went away. My sisters pup has REALLY bad stomach probs not long ago, loose stools which also had blood through it, the vets put him on plain meals of boiled rice and chicken and told her to reintroduce the food he was on, as soon as she did this the prob came back. Since having him on JWB he has normal poo, his coat is great, he farts, hiccups and burps less (it was really bad before hence me nicknaming him fart! lol ).


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mars own Pedigree, noone said otherwise. Mars animal test, as do Pedigree. Sorry if I worded my posts badly, but Mars are very big on animal testing front. JWB may be run as an independent company, but their sales are still going towards Mars, and while it is completely up to you to feed it, it's important to do so with the full facts. I'm not the animal testing police, if you want to feed JWB you should. I only mentioned the animal testing because it was mentioned earlier and I wouldn't want people thinking JWB weren't involved. :2thumb:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I only read a few pages yesterday before being booted off coz of the server lol and didn't read the catch up posts, was telling my sis about this thread today and she said she'd heard the same not long ago and wasn't to chuffed coz she had found a food that works for her so she'd looked into it, and found what i posted so was passing it on. Will tell her what you've said tho. You didn't word you posts wrong at all was me just adding my 2pence worth and not catching up with the rest of the posts lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL I'm the same - this forum's been driving me crackers today! Glad I hadn't come across wrongly and hope everything works out ok! :2thumb:


----------

